#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Шоколадный Будда

## Ersh

Во время сегодняшнего чая отмечали сдвоенные праздники Шамана и Спокойного.
Помимо двух именинников присутствовали Alex и ваш покорный слуга.
Вечер ознаменовался звонком прямо в клуб достопочтенного Куру Хунга прямо из Саратова. Выглядело это примерно так: только мы выпили по второй и полностью расслабились, как к нашему месту подбежала славная чайная девушка с телефонной трубкой в руке - кто тут Спокойный?
Поскольку к тому времени спокойными были все, то нашей реакция было одновременное сползание под стол  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Праздник завершило совместное поедание шоколадного Будды.
Как вы думаете, что у Будды внутри? Правильно - пустота!

----------


## Ersh

6

----------


## Ersh

Тот, кто отведает головы Будды - получит великую мудрость.
Тот, кто отведает рук Будды - получит великие умения.
Тот, кто отведает тела Будды - получит великое здоровье.
Тот, кто отведает ног Будды - далеко пойдет в практике.
Тот, кто отведает Пустоты Будды - станет Буддой.

----------


## Шаман

Однако же поедание будды таким способом - это закрытая тантрийская практика!!!
Не следовало выкладывать в интернет.

Хотя, может, это и по дзенски: встретил будду - ликвидируй и получи удовольствие!  :Big Grin: 

Однако же весело и с пользой провели время. ИМХО качество чайных посиделок становится всё лучше и лучше: даже Спокойный на чайном фоне уже не выглядел более спокойным, чем остальные  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Спокойный

:Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Alex

Не, Лёш, с чайной девушкой было ещё интереснее... Она сказала: *"Среди вас есть Спокойный?"* 
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

